# House Pigeons



## Danielle Chase (Jun 26, 2002)

Does anyone that has a pigeon or pigeons as pets, keep them in the house? I would like to hear from anyone that wants to talk about their bird(s).  My email address is: [email protected]


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Hi Danielle,

I have eleven pet pigeons. What would you like to know about?

Reti


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

I have a pigeon and rehab dove here, they have their own webcam on the about us page on my website. Please note that the webcam takes about 10 seconds to load so be patient... Also, if the birds arent there, they're probably walking around the studio.

http://www.blueplanetps.com/aboutus.html

Kevin


----------



## pigeonmama (Jan 9, 2005)

Hey, Kevin,
Did you take that beautiful picture of Lori? If you did, you can take my pic any time, if you can make me look as wonderful(  silk purse/sow's ear case, for sure, that's me!!!)
Daryl


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I have pet pigeons that live in the house for the past 11 years, they're wonderful and clean (except for seed tossing).


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

Hey Daryl, I did take the shot, thanks, I like it too. She is on the spunky side and it shows it in the photo... wait what does this have to do with pigeons?


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

I have three in the house, 2 cats up and one down. All of them are either
rescues or rehabs. They would like me to get a second job


----------



## crimsonted (Apr 27, 2005)

We have two pigeons in the house. They go out & in as they please during the day. I love to know if you can toilet train them to go in one place!


----------



## photokev (Apr 15, 2005)

I'd be happy to train them not to go ON ME! Nothing like that warm feeling on your back to make you feel "special"!


----------



## Keys & Eyegone (May 9, 2004)

Hey,
I have a pigeon, Zara, flying around my bed room, my other 5 are outside in an avairy. Zara stays in my room all day and night and actually steals one of my pillows at night to sleep on.  She has to stay in my cause I have 2 cats and a dog. I love waking up to Zara, it aways gets me smiling when I see her (I'm NOT a moring person  ).
I short, it's really fun to have a pet pigeon. They can even be your own comic releaf act when they decide to be goofy and you've had a bad day.  
Hilary Dawn


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

*Another pet pigeon*

Hi Danielle .Many,and I should _probably_ say that most of our membership here have pet pijies. I have one named Tooter.Check out *Tooters Adventures*. I have a picture of him posted somewhere in there including my profile.Talk to us!


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

My four pet pidgies are keptoutside in their loft, that I seem to clean near everyday!
I would be interested in hearing replies from people who keep their pidgies indoors on how they keep their waste under control


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Well, alaska, it's a full time job for me to keep a room with 11 free flying pigeons clean.
First, I have covered the floor (which is carpeted) with an oversized blanket which I change at least once a day and throw it in the washer. The day bed is also covered and that also has to be changed daily. The desk and book case is covered with rubber mats which are easy to clean, just wipe the poop off.
Every morning I need at aleast one hour to wipe everything off, dust and vacuum. Then thoughout the day it is not a big deal, everytime I go in I pick up the dorppings.
I wipe everything with vinegar, which is not toxic to the birds.
The carpet also cleans nicely with vinegar, it removes the stains and doesn't ruin the carpet.
I have an air filter in the room, which keeps the dust somewhat in check.
My birds are such a joy and so relaxing and fun to have around, I don't mind a bit the daily cleaning.

Reti


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

alaska said:


> My four pet pidgies are keptoutside in their loft, that I seem to clean near everyday!
> I would be interested in hearing replies from people who keep their pidgies indoors on how they keep their waste under control


Hello Daniell,
I have a total of 8 pigeons, all rescued non releasable. Two, that have become mates, are in my avatar (next to my name). They blessed us with two adorable babies. Then we have a fancy pigeon, two common (mated pair that my husband brought home from Denver) & an incredibly loving blind pij.

They will all soon be housed in their new aviary in our AZ room, it's like a den only completey enclosed with windows, which looks out to the backyard & lake. If I'm not in the AZ room, I see & talk to them everytime I walk through the house. So they are constantly being acknowledged.

Alaska,
Although we have Spanish tile on the floor & it would be easy to clean up, I prefer to place a piece of the 'green grass looking' indoor/outdoor carpet in the aviary. I have several pieces cut & each day just roll up the soiled piece & put down a clean one. 
I hose off the soiled piece, hang it out to dry & the job is done. 

The only time I have a mess, if you will, is when Jessica, Pij'ette, Sadie & Sam are laying eggs.  

It's interesting, the pij with the absolute best droppings is Ray Charles, our blind pigeon. Perhaps because he is virtually stress free.  

Cindy


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

My three pijies are non-releasable, two who are "mated" and stay in the bathroom. I clean the room thoroughly twice daily w/a weekly move everything
cleaning. I use nolvasan solution in there w/occasional bleach mixture. The 
floor and tub are usually the main spots they hit, and it's not a big deal. When
I'm home the door to the bath is opened although they aren't much interested in leaving the bath area.

The third is in the largest dog carrier available, and is in Dining Room. She has
free roam whenever I'm home, and takes turns w/the cats sleeping in the bedroom. It's not a big deal getting the occasional droppings for her, and she 
doesn't seem to do much of anything @ night. They will be moving to an indoor/outdoor situation after the kitchen remodel is complete.

In the bath I sheet a couple of areas w/plastic liners, but mostly have a spray bottle and paper towels which I clean up with. My house is hardwood floors and linoleum so it's not a big deal.

What is a big deal is what the vet's receptionist told me. She says that they have a client who has 80 pigeons all of whom live in his house


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

80 pigeons in a house, wow.
I assume he keeps them in cages or somehow contained. LOL, I can't imagine them all free flying in a house.

Reti


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Reti said:


> 80 pigeons in a house, wow.
> I assume he keeps them in cages or somehow contained. LOL, I can't imagine them all free flying in a house.
> 
> Reti


ROFL Reti, Free flying and watching him shower according to the receptionist, she added that he was a very lonely man......

I shut-up @ that point 'cause my 'bathroom two' watch me shower too


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Hi Danielle Chase,


Most of the recovered feral rescues or me-raised Babys, for some period of time, have the free roam of my liveing quarters prior to me seeing them return to the ferae worlds.

Years ago, I had, eventually, 29 or 30 who were all healthy and entirely fit fliers, who, at some critical mass of initially only some several Birds of mine, evolved to become my own resident flock, and who roosted at night or hung out as they pleased indoors in my little home, which really meant, in the living room, since none of them seemed to ever roost or hang out in the other rooms for some reason. 

That became a bit much so I built them an Aviary to roost in, which I would close up at night and open in the morning, sort of like the House arrangment had been, where a door or window would be open all the time, or in Winter, only for them to come and go in the monring or evening or if I saw one wishing to come or go then I would open it for them.

And yes, those "off the nest" poops, are the worst...Lol...

Otherwise, allways seemed easy enough overall, and pleasant in it's way of their presences and sounds. 


See of course, the 'Indoor Hazards' thread...for useful reminders on indoor Birds.


Too, I sometimes had a young Mocking Bird who would chase others around there, or since then, here, like World War one 'Dog-fights'. These others (young or recovered Pigeons, Doves, Sparrows) would benifit from these excercises in increasing their agility for fast indoor turns, U-turns in the air, and for flying through small or narrow places.

Some of the Pigeons became amazingly agile for trying to outmaneuver the supremely agile Mocker, and I was very proud of how well these Pigeons learned to become such amazeing fliers for tight quarters and narrow halls or to fold their wings in mid flight to pass through at speed, some small or narrow opening or space between things.

Good skills for them to have, if ever needed, in the Wild...

The Window itself was like that, years ago, with my House roosting flock, since the old steel casement Window, the half which opened, was only about 10 inches or so wide, and they'd fly out of it full bore speed, just tucking their wings for that instant of passing through it in their heading "out" most mornings, or, they tended to do it that way when in cold weather, they'd all been waiting for me to open it. Warm weather when it was allways open, they were often less dare-devil about it, and would just alight on the bottom edge of it and then take off from there.


Phil


----------

